# Finally Back



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well the wife and I are back from our whirlwind trip of the USA. It started with a donated bowhunting trip to Carta Valley(Del Rio), Texas. It was a great hunt the accommodations were primitive at best but we had a great time none the less. Saw lots of deer some exotics and a few hogs. Nothing ever got into range though. Next we took off for San Angelo, Texas to hunt with McCrea Ouutdoors. Also in attendance was Dave Watson from Mathews TV he has been a personal friend of mine for many years and Jeremiah Ross the owner of HUNTINGRESOURCE.COM another long time friend and of course Kenny McCrea of McCrea Outdoors. This was another hunt that was donated to me. Just to clear things up I was wounded in Iraq. Any how we arrived that Monday evening and we went straight to the blinds. Talk about some HUGE deer. Kenny had his eye on a huge 180' deer well we saw him wander into the blind that evening and I had him dead in my sites broadside at 20 yards but couldnt take the shot. The hunt is gonna be televised on the Outdoor Channel and the light wasnt good for the camera but great for me.
The next morning brought some colder temps, lots of deer but that big 8 decided not to show up till 8:50am. He offered me his side again at 20 I drew my Mathews and let the arrow fly. That big 8 turned and ran and then we saw why. I shot the support beam on the Double Bull blind. I was sick and pretty ****** at myself. As I was wallowing in my self pity another nice deer came in a big 9 came in and I arrowed him at 22 yds. It was awesome and one of the best deer hunts of my life. I have never been on a guided hunt ever. Kenny said a few does needed to be taken out so he gave my wife a rifle and let her take her first deer. Ill have some pics to upload as soon as I can find the cable to upload pics. It was a great time. After the hunt we headed back to San Antonio reloaded and refitted picked up the kids and we were off to Tennessee for a few days then off to North Carolina for a few more. Got a nice fresh cut Frasier Fir and drug her back to Texas. What a great vacation.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

now with pics added


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great story congrats on the awesome trip that was blessed with some nice animals.Congrats to your wife on her first deer,I know she will be hooked mine was. Also thank you for your service.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

wow, great trip and pics.


----------

